# Baby acne



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello

My 4 week old son has quite bad baby acne - it covers his entire face. What can I do to look after it / clear it up?

Many thanks in advance

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi kiwi, have you seen a gp who diagnosed baby acne? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello

No, it just on the face and looks like acne.  Should I go and have it checked?

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I would only because it's sometimes other skin problems that need other treatment, and obviously without having a look myself I can't say and I don't want to give you incorrect advice 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I will make an appt tomorrow / thanks so much for replying!

Have a good evening

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You too, let me know how you get in 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Nic

I went to the doctors and it is baby acne - she recommended continuing to wash it with water. She suggested to include e45 lotion - thoughts?

X kiwi


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

E45 is a great moisturiser, give it a go, I'm glad it isn't anything like a skin infection which was what I was initially worried about, do you use products in the bath that could spash on her face?


----------



## Kiwi16 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  We are still on water only with the bath, I was planning on using some products soon but then the acne came so I thought I would wait until that had cleared - I wouldnt like any negative reaction to bath products and acne at the same time!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No I agree! Try the e45 and see how you get on, it's very mild 

Nic
Xx


----------

